# Napkin....



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Anyone got a napkin??


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

My grandpa always said a person didn't truly enjoy eating barbeque ribs if they didn't get the sauce from ear to ear, nose to chin. Looks like this little one knows how to enjoy a meal!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Just wait, when that baby gets older and has learned 'bird etiquette', you'll be the napkin!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Haha, I already wear more than they ingest....lol


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Nom nom nom....


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh what a pretty dirty baby lol


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Squeeeeeee!!!! Soooo cuuuuute!!!! **dies from cuteness overload**


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Every time I show pictures of Panda to someone new, they're always like "omg he's grey white and yellow!" and i'm just like *sigh* no, he's just a pig. A grey and white pig. I'll get a photo of him just after he's done with breakfast tomorrow.

Seriously though what adorable babies!!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

shaenne said:


> Every time I show pictures of Panda to someone new, they're always like "omg he's grey white and yellow!" and i'm just like *sigh* no, he's just a pig. A grey and white pig. I'll get a photo of him just after he's done with breakfast tomorrow.
> 
> Seriously though what adorable babies!!


Thank you everyone, I actually have 5 that I am handfeeding now.. They are about 4 weeks old, I have a whiteface pearl, a whiteface lutino and 3 lutinos...


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cute pics!  You've got some nice mutations there!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*napkin*

Oh, such sweet pictures! Someday I'd love to raise a brood of 'tiels, but I just don't have room. They are sooo cute!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you so much, they grow so fast... They are flying already!


----------



## Thebeesknees (Nov 12, 2015)

That is a face of satisfaction and no regrets...
They're a lot different to feed than parrotlets, aren't they? Much less grace, not a hint of daintiness! Just..._Omfnomfmoff!!_


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Thebeesknees said:


> That is a face of satisfaction and no regrets...
> They're a lot different to feed than parrotlets, aren't they? Much less grace, not a hint of daintiness! Just..._Omfnomfmoff!!_


Oh you are so right, she is 100% unapologetic about the way she eats... These babies just seem to think I am starving them to death when feeding time rolls around... Such little pigs. They gobble till they are stuffed then just stop, like a switch is flipped...lol my parrotlet is much more dainty than these little garbage cans....lol


----------

